#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Consulta e Alteração em PHP + MySQL

## tianguapontocom

Ola,
Venho recorer ao forum mais uma vez!!!
pessoal eo seguinte:
Meu cadastro de clientes esta rodando perfeitamente http://200.141.162.220/cctc/firewall/index.php 
E minha consulta tbm ta rodando perfeitamente http://200.141.162.220/cctc/firewall/consulta/index.php

agora preciso mais do que nunca da ajuda de vc´s pq cadastro e consulta e facil o dificil e excluir pela id e alterar dados tbm ta sendo dificil pra min por isso venho pedir a ajuda de vc´s
o que eu quero e bem simples:
na opcao de alterar os dados do cliente eu queria que ele ficasse da seguinte forma, eu digito o codigo do cliente como se fosse uma consulta dai quando eu confirmar vai aparecer todos os dados do cliente dentro dos form com os dados e inclusive uma caixa de marcacao q deverar ser o id do registro para q nao haja perigo de modificar outro usuario com codigo de cliente duplicado.
fico grato coma colaboracao.

*CODIGO DO CADASTRO*
<?php
include "../config/connect_db.php";
?>

<?php
if(!$link= mysql_connect($host,$usuario,$senha)){ $MSG ="Erro na conexão!"; }

if($acao=="post")
{
$LineSQL="INSERT INTO firewall (status, ether, ether_virtual, broadcast_servidor, ipsource, mascara, numeromascara, broadcast, ipcliente, macsource, velocidademaxima, velocidademinima, velocidadeupload, prioridade, cod_cliente, ipdedicado)";
$LineSQL= $LineSQL." VALUES ('$status', '$ether', '$ether_virtual', '$broadcast_servidor', '$ipsource', '$mascara', '$numeromascara', '$broadcast', '$ipcliente', '$macsource', '$velocidademaxima', '$velocidademinima', '$velocidadeupload', '$prioridade', '$cod_cliente', '$ipdedicado')";
$result=mysql_db_query($DB_name, $LineSQL, $link);
}


$LineSQL="SELECT * FROM firewall";
$result=mysql_db_query($DB_name, $LineSQL, $link);

if($acao=="post"){ $arq_clientes = fopen("clientes", "wr"); }

WHILE($linha=mysql_fetch_array($result)){

$var_status = $linha["status"];
$var_ether = $linha["ether"];
$var_ether_virtual = $linha["ether_virtual"];
$var_broadcast_servidor = $linha["broadcast_servidor"];
$var_ipsource = $linha["ipsource"];
$var_mascara = $linha["mascara"];
$var_numeromascara = $linha["numeromascara"];
$var_broadcast = $linha["broadcast"];
$var_ipcliente = $linha["ipcliente"];
$var_macsource = $linha["macsource"];
$var_velocidademaxima = $linha["velocidademaxima"];
$var_velocidademinima = $linha["velocidademinima"];
$var_velocidadeupload = $linha["velocidadeupload"];
$var_prioridade = $linha["prioridade"];
$var_cod_cliente = $linha["cod_cliente"];
$var_ipdedicado = $linha["ipdedicado"];

if($acao=="post"){ fwrite($arq_clientes, "\n$var_status $var_ether $var_ether_virtual $var_broadcast_servidor $var_ipsource $var_mascara $var_numeromascara $var_broadcast $var_ipcliente $var_macsource $var_velocidademaxima $var_velocidademinima $var_velocidadeupload $var_prioridade $var_cod_cliente $var_ipdedicado"); }
}
?>

<?php

{
if($acao=="post"){ fclose($arq_clientes);}
}
?>

<html>
<head>
<title>CCTC - Controle de Clientes Tianguá.com</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>

<body>
<form method="POST" action="#" name="formulario">
<input type="hidden" name="acao" value="">
<table width="98%" border="0" align="center" bgcolor="#F3F3F3">
<tr>
<td><strong><font color="#6C6CFF" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">FireWall - Controle de Acesso e Segurança do Servidor</font></strong></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#FBFBFB"><div align="center"><font color="#FF0000" size="2" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><strong>Dados Para Criação da Classe de
IP</strong></font></div></td>
</tr>
</table>
<table width="99%" border="0" align="center">
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#FFFFE6"><font size="2" face="Courier New, Courier, mono">Status do Cliente</font></td>
<td bgcolor="#FFFFE6"><font size="2" face="Courier New, Courier, mono">ETH de Enrtada</font></td>
<td bgcolor="#FFFFE6"><font size="2" face="Courier New, Courier, mono">BroadCast Servidor</font></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><select size="1" name="status">
<option selected value="a">A - Libera Cliente</option>
<option value="aa">AA - Libera Cli. Mesma Faixa IP</option>
<option value="b">B - Libera Cli. IP Dedicado</option>
<option value="bb">BB - Libera Cli. IP Dedi. Mesma Faixa IP</option>
<option value="am">AM - Libera Cli. DIA</option>
<option value="an">AN - Libera Cli. NOITE</option>
</select></td>
<td><select size="1" name="ether">
<option value="eth0">eth 0</option>
<option selected value="eth1">eth 1</option>
<option value="eth2">eth 2</option>
<option value="eth3">eth 3</option>
<option value="wlan0">wlan 0</option>
<option value="wlan1">wlan 1</option>
<option value="wlan2">wlan 2</option>
<option value="wlan3">wlan 3</option>
</select> 
<strong> <font size="4" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">:</font></strong> <input type="text" name="ether_virtual" size="6" maxlength="3"></td>
<td><input type="text" name="broadcast_servidor" size="18" maxlength="15"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#FFFFE6"><font size="2" face="Courier New, Courier, mono">Ip Servidor - GatWay'</font></td>
<td bgcolor="#FFFFE6"><font size="2" face="Courier New, Courier, mono">Mascara e Nº da Mascara</font></td>
<td bgcolor="#FFFFE6"><font size="2" face="Courier New, Courier, mono">BroadCast da Classe de IP</font></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><input type="text" name="ipsource" size="18" maxlength="15"></td>
<td><input name="mascara" type="text" size="18" maxlength="15"> 
= 
<input type="text" name="numeromascara" size="5" maxlength="2"></td>
<td><input type="text" name="broadcast" size="18" maxlength="15"></td>
</tr>
</table>
<table width="99%" border="0" align="center" bgcolor="#F3F3F3">
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#FBFBFB"><div align="center"><strong><font color="#FF0000" size="2" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Dados
do Cliente</font></strong></div></td>
</tr>
</table>
<table width="99%" border="0" align="center">
<tr bgcolor="#FFFFE6">
<td width="30%"><font size="2" face="Courier New, Courier, mono">Ip do Cliente</font></td>
<td width="34%"><font size="2" face="Courier New, Courier, mono">MAC do Cliente</font></td>
<td width="36%"><font size="2" face="Courier New, Courier, mono">Velocidade
Maxima</font></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><input type="text" name="ipcliente" size="18" maxlength="15"></td>
<td><input type="text" name="macsource" size="18" maxlength="17"></td>
<td><select size="1" name="velocidademaxima">
<option selected value="75">64 Kbps</option>
<option value="130">128 Kbps</option>
<option value="265">256 Kbps</option>
<option value="410">400 Kbps</option>
</select></td>
</tr>
<tr bgcolor="#FFFFE6">
<td><font size="2" face="Courier New, Courier, mono">Velocidade Minima</font></td>
<td><font size="2" face="Courier New, Courier, mono">Velocidade UpLoad</font></td>
<td><font size="2" face="Courier New, Courier, mono">Prioridade</font></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><select name="velocidademinima">
<option selected value="8">8 Kbps</option>
<option value="12">12 Kbps</option>
<option value="25">25 Kbps</option>
<option value="40">40 Kbps</option>
</select></td>
<td><select name="velocidadeupload">
<option selected value="75">75 Kbps</option>
<option value="100">100 Kbps</option>
<option value="200">200 Kbps</option>
<option value="350">350 Kbps</option>
</select></td>
<td><select name="prioridade">
<option value="1">1</option>
<option value="2">2</option>
<option value="3">3</option>
<option value="4">4</option>
<option selected value="5">5</option>
<option value="6">6</option>
<option value="7">7</option>
</select></td>
</tr>
<tr bgcolor="#FFFFE6">
<td><font size="2" face="Courier New, Courier, mono">Codigo do Cliente</font></td>
<td><font size="2" face="Courier New, Courier, mono">IP Dedicado "Se for o caso"</font></td>
<td><font size="2" face="Courier New, Courier, mono"> </font></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><input type="text" name="cod_cliente" size="13" maxlength="6"></td>
<td><input type="text" name="ipdedicado" size="18" maxlength="15"></td>
<td> </td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><font color="#FFFFFF">a</font></td>
<td> </td>
<td> </td>
</tr>
</table>
<table width="99%" border="0" align="center">
<tr>
<td><div align="center"><input type="submit" value=" Cadastrar " name="Button1" OnClick="javascript**:formulario.acao.value='post';" >
<input type="reset" value=" Cancelar " name="Button2"></div></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><font color="#0000FF" size="1">Todos os direitos reservados a: <a href="http://www.xn--tiangu-uta.com">Tiang...a></font></td>
</tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>








*CODIGO DA CONSULTA*
<?php
include "../../config/connect_db.php";
// conectar ao mysql
?>
<html>
<head>
<title>CCTC - Controle de Clientes Tianguá.com</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>

<body>
<table width="166%" border="0" align="center" bgcolor="#F3F3F3">
<tr> 
<td><strong><font color="#6C6CFF" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">FireWall 
- Consulta de Clientes</font></strong></td>
</tr>
</table>
<?php
$socket = mysql_connect($host,$usuario,$senha) or die(mysql_error());
// realizar requisição (de dados)
/*$res = mysql_db_query($DB_name,"SELECT * FROM firewall", $socket);*/
$res = mysql_db_query($DB_name,"SELECT status, ether, ether_virtual, broadcast_servidor, ipsource, mascara, numeromascara, broadcast, ipcliente, macsource, velocidademaxima, velocidademinima, velocidadeupload, prioridade, cod_cliente, ipdedicado FROM firewall WHERE 1 AND `cod_cliente` LIKE '$cod_cliente_consulta' ORDER BY `cod_cliente` ASC LIMIT 0, 100", $socket);
$numero = mysql_num_rows($res);
echo "
<table width='166%' border='1' align='center' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' bordercolor='#D3D3D3'><font size='2'>
<tr><th>Codigo</th><th>Status</th><th>Eth</th><th>Broad Cast Servidor</th><th>Ip GateWay</th><th>Mascara</th><th>Broadcast</th><th>Ip Cliente</th><th>MAC Source</th><th>Vel.Maxima</th><th>Vel.Minima</th><th>Vel.UpLoad</th><th>Prioridade</th><th>Ip Dedicado</th></tr>";
while ($valor=mysql_fetch_array($res))
echo "
<tr><td>$valor[cod_cliente]</td><td>$valor[status]</td><td>$valor[ether]:$valor[ether_virtual]</td><td>$valor[broadcast_servidor]</td><td>$valor[ipsource]</td><td>$valor[mascara] = $valor[numeromascara]</td><td>$valor[broadcast]</td><td>$valor[ipcliente]</td><td>$valor[macsource]</td><td>$valor[velocidademaxima]</td><td>$valor[velocidademinima]</td><td>$valor[velocidadeupload]</td><td>$valor[prioridade]</td><td>$valor[ipdedicado]</td></tr></font>";
echo"</table>";
mysql_close($socket);
echo "<hr width='166%'></hr>";
echo "<font size='2' face='Courier New, Courier, mono'>Existe</font><font size='3' face='Courier New, Courier, mono'><strong> $numero</strong></font><font size='2' face='Courier New, Courier, mono'> Ocorrencias</font>";
echo "<hr width='166%'></hr>";
?>
<form method="POST" action="#" name="formulario">
<input type="hidden" name="acao" value="">
<tr> 
<td><p> 
<input name="cod_cliente_consulta" type="text" size="6" maxlength="6">
<input type="submit" value=" Consultar " name="Button1" OnClick="javascript**:formulario.acao.value='post';" >
</p></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><font color="#0000FF" size="1">Todos os direitos reservados a: <a href="http://www.xn--tiangu-uta.com">Tiang...a></font></td>
</tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>

----------


## djhulk

mysql_query("UPDATE tabela SET campo='$valor' WHERE id='$id'");

só isso...

duvidas...
http://www.php.net/manual/pt_BR/

----------


## tianguapontocom

era so isso mesmo.
grato

----------

